# Professional photos of the Marcato crew



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

While we were down in Raleigh, my wonderful friend Jennifer Chappell took some absolutely stunning photos of my crew. Wanted to share them all.

Strauss

2.5 weeks shy of 9 years









That face, that face, that fabulous face









It melts my foolish heart









Handsome and happy, that's my Mousedog













































A better dog I'll never have









Hai!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Doesn't he have the softest eyes?









He should be a model









Would love to see this photo in a calendar


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mirada

3 Years old









Ickle Bitty Mogwai!









Gotta give Mirada credit, she takes a beautiful picture. Regal and statuesque is definitely her thing.









Pretty pretty princess!


















Drinking out of a fountain









Vixieboo!









Her ears crack me up!









I really can't believe that this is Mrs. Bunny Waggums! 11 months old already!









I can't wait to get her on sheep!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler

The best stacks I have to date


















I love this photo



























Please throw the fizbee!









Fizbee lips!









Look up, dude!









Chillaxin









So much love for this photo


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson

Almost 18 months









Whacha staring at, Smidge?









Well, hello! It's so nice to see your eyes!









Wes is a happy girl









She's not as well camouflaged as Mahler and Moo!









Oh those eyes....it is so hard to photograph a dark dog. I just love this picture.


















Who called me?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The girls all together


















Four of the five. Vixie was SO done, lol









End


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So gorgeous! You have a lovely crew.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful photos. Mahler is a hunk.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous photos! I just love your dogs! They are so so beautiful!  I cannot even say how much I love the Butter Bean! So much like my "Banner" who passed from parvo. I cannot even say which photo I am impressed by the most ..................


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome photos, how was your trip back? And how did Wes do yesterday?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Both the pictures and the dogs are absolutely beautiful. Gorgeous!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful GSD's and the pictures are great.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, those are great photos- what a crew of canines-- they look so alert and capable-- I can't imagine how you handle them all, you must be a special person....


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So mad I didnt see you when I went (early sunday)

were those taken on centennial campus?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> So mad I didnt see you when I went (early sunday)
> 
> were those taken on centennial campus?


What time were you there?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos of some wonderful dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wes did nothing Sunday, Vixie took 4/4 in her futurity and got a big plaque. We didn't stay for pictures.

The trip back wasn't bad overall. Driving through VA sucked, and the last hour back to my house was awful, but other than that, it was uneventful.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Wes did nothing Sunday, Vixie took 4/4 in her futurity and got a big plaque. We didn't stay for pictures.
> 
> The trip back wasn't bad overall. Driving through VA sucked, and the last hour back to my house was awful, but other than that, it was uneventful.


Too bad about wes, but at least Vixie did something. Yeah driving through VA kinda did suck, visability was the worst part of it.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> What time were you there?


From like 9:30-11, and I think weims showed sunday at like 11:15. My dad drove up to come with me and wanted to go have lunch so I didnt stay quite as long as I would have. How did BB do?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Strauss has the most expressive face. He's so beautiful.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> From like 9:30-11, and I think weims showed sunday at like 11:15. My dad drove up to come with me and wanted to go have lunch so I didnt stay quite as long as I would have. How did BB do?


Yeah we did but I was there since like 6:30, we go out of there around 12:30-1:00. I hover around during my downtime. Spent most of the weekend playing with my friends 5 month old cardigan pup during that downtime lol. 

BB got select, wasn't exactly what I wanted, but it is what it is, still got a major out of it.

Going to Concord, NC this weekend.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic pictures of beautiful (and one handsome!) dogs.


----------

